# my soulmate who was lost forever



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

tomorow will be 2 years since I lost my best horse friend Calisto. He was born in my barn and there was no happier girl on eart when my dad said that he is mine to do with him what ever i want. I raised him, learned him tricks, we were soulmates, so connected to eatch other. Like Good sended him to me. But that happiness didnt last for long. One day under unfortunate circumstances in his 1 year and 8 month of life he died in front of my eyes. I could actually hear his last breath. He was gone and left my heart empty, I didnt eat, drink, I just cried for a week, but i never get over it. He will always be remembered as a being who made me better person, and thanks who I discovered a true meaning of love. Thank you my angel, I know you are happy out there above. 

a day he was born


and one day before he died


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless him, he was loved and chersished and held till the end ,when i find it hard to carry on i imagine my loved ones watching over me and this gives me the strength to do the best i can and feel proud that i once had them in my life if only for a short time , he was a fine horse,you will never forget him x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How heartbreaking to lose him at such a young age  I am so sorry


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you soo much for suport. It is hard but I cherish a memorie of him every day.


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

How very sad to have lost him so young, I cannot imagine how devastated you must be. Keep in in your heart forever, such a beautiful boy xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a lovely boy he was


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you guys


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your beloved Calisto.

How the love of an animal can change our outlook on the world...

Don't worry. He is very much alive in spirit - on the Other Side - and you'll meet each other again.
(My mother is with the beloved horse she had as a girl. This was in the 1930s.)


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. He was a Lovely Boy.
I can well understand your heart ache of loosing one so young.
We never forget the pain we just learn to live with it.

R.I.P Calisto and canter freely at Rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you so much


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> aww bless him, he was loved and chersished and held till the end ,when i find it hard to carry on i imagine my loved ones watching over me and this gives me the strength to do the best i can and feel proud that i once had them in my life if only for a short time , he was a fine horse,you will never forget him x


Excellent advice. I too do this.

I am so sorry to read about this but try to find solace in the fact he was loved so much during his short time here and will be watching over you.


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

I know ,but after two years pain is still strong. I have his halter on the wall hanged, and drawn framed picture of him and me.


----------

